# Timex Look About!



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

hi, i was just wondering if all you people

out there with timex watches could put a pic of your

timex on this topic. 

heres mine....










thanks.(i like timex's)


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

timex. Same shape as omega Dynamic


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Have this as well


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks, they look nice, especially the timex electric.thanks for putting

pics on.


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

ive decided that you can put some nice pics of other

watches on here as well as timex's because its a bit boring.

thanks.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Did somebody say Timex?

Here is part of my Timex electrics (there's a second larger case) Guess you could say I got carried away. Most of my collection came when you could get vintage Timexes for $1 now some fetch $75.










To see more Timexes through the years including predessors;

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/9312440


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Did somebody say Timex?
> 
> Here is part of my Timex electrics (there's a second larger case) Guess you could say I got carried away. Most of my collection came when you could get vintage Timexes for $1 now some fetch $75.
> 
> ...


woah! thanks for all them watches in that pic, i wasnt expecting that!lol

i looked further and some of them i really like. 

thanks.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are two I used to have


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Robert said:


> Here are two I used to have


woah! well nice, i want them.

they even look nice in the pictures


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

h34r: It could take a while!


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

pg tips said:


> h34r: It could take a while!


LOL :lol:

u never know, i was lucky on my timex it got given

to me. 

thanks.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

From my own Timex Forum


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My sole contribution...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

A few more...

A modern Chrono Alarm










Here's a Reef Gear Divers WR200










A 1974 Automatic ( aka "Viscount" )










...a 1972 divers style manual wind...










...and an odd "Funtimer"


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Have a few Timex but this is my all time favourite. Still wear it often. Built like a tank and superb VFM.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi again whizzy, here's my "grail" Timex - same model as the one I bought in the 1950's with my first week's wages. Made in Dundee, Scotland :yes:










It's now around 53 years old and still working, keeping time, but due to it's age, this is the one I only wear occasionally in case it gets too tirwed nd gives up alltogether - like me









It could do with a new bracelet, a new case and a new movement - so I keep looking for them on ebay :grin:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Last one from me .Needs new glass urgently


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> To see more Timexes through the years including predessors;
> 
> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/9312440


Bill, it's all a matter of personal taste I, but i've seen some good looking Timex watches, but this from your collection is stunning imho...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Just one in my collection, I particularly liked the PM dot in the date window.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s my contribution to your thread wizz.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Her's my 3 pennorth must get round to cleaning them up.



















in need of serious TLC


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

hi everyone,

thanks for putting loads of pics on this

topic and i want nearly al of them!!

knuteols i like your timex's they

look very nice and i want them

they are so cool! 

thanks for putting so many pics

on this topic i didnt think

it would be this popular.

thanks.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Only 3 in my box at the moment


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

grant1967 said:


> Only 3 in my box at the moment


nice watches i dont normally like old watches but i do like them ones


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I only have one Timex which was kindly given to me a few years ago by our owm Mr Tips :thumbsup:

*Timex `Great Britain` #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement from 1976.*


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

these are my 2 - the one on the left is the same model as the first watch I was ever bought


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

my one and only (so far!)


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

some very nice watches on this topic so far!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

inskip75 said:


> these are my 2 - the one on the left is the same model as the first watch I was ever bought


Graham I too had a boys military sprite as a kid, it's what got me back into timex finding another

BUT I need to know more about the one on the right! Is it a franken? I've not seen the mil dial in that case before.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

80's "Combo"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

17 jewel auto swiss movt 80's


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's mine - 1971 vintage I believe...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from 1971


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Almost NOS '76 blue pilot


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a ladies blue dive


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

"wood" effect dial in a hex case










more in a few days :good:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> from 1971


Mmmm... that's lovely Paul. Probably one of the best shots ever of a vintage Timex


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> inskip75 said:
> 
> 
> > these are my 2 - the one on the left is the same model as the first watch I was ever bought
> ...


The one on the right is definately a Franken. Timex never made the Mil. Style dial with a diver's bezel case.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's some more for you 

A very 70's Timex Marlin ( manual wind )










A small, boy's Divers Style, amnual wind










...Timex Sprite, manual wind










...and a weird Timex Black Max, also manual wind ( I don't have this watch anymore - it's got a nice home in the States  ).


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Woah!

some extremely nice watches on this topic!

i want some of them.

surprised that this topic is so popular.

whizzy.


----------



## AndyN (Nov 9, 2008)

This is my '76 'Grand Prix' Timex that I have fitted with a tyre tread strap.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

I have only Timex Humvee.......


----------



## Matrim604 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice watches....

especially the one above ^^^^^^

so cool


----------

